

What happens to your data when you die? - laika4000
http://www.datainherit.com/en/why_data_inheritance/easy_use.html

======
laika4000
Interesting service. Ironically, when I try to 'Open an account for free' IE8
(standard employer issue) reports that the certificate is untrustworthy.

